# gmirror and ahci device name change



## mathiasp (Dec 5, 2009)

I have a gmirror with two slices, ad4s1g and ad6s1g.

Now I would like to use ahci, which changes the device names to ada[46]...

How can I inform gmirror about this? I really do not want to do a restore, this is a remote machine and a full backup and restore of this ~100 gig takes ages.


----------



## aragon (Dec 5, 2009)

I did this last night actually.  My gmirror was setup on ad6s2 and ad8s2.  After changing over to AHCI and the new device names, gmirror simply detected where the providers had moved and kept on working without any intervention from me.


```
$ gmirror status
      Name    Status  Components
mirror/gm0  COMPLETE  ada0s2
                      ada1s2
```

I suspect you should be fine unless your gmirror volume has provider names hardcoded (option -h).


----------

